# PXE  boot kernel selection



## Vizard (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am sorry if this is not the right place to start this thread. I have built a FreeBSD 9-RELEASE system, and have gotten to the point of everything working, including my disk-less booting. I am however confused, on how to make the disk-less stations boot off of the disk-less kernel automatically. It boots just to the systems kernel, unless I choose option 2 ([ESC]ape to loader prompt) on the loader screen. I am using the FreeBSD for DHCP/TFTP and the clients are using PXE. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Handbook:
32.7 Diskless Operation
32.8 PXE Booting with an NFS Root File System


----------

